# Bleeding Walleye



## Shortdrift

You can't believe how white that meat is when you bleed them.
I have a seven gallon plastic pail with a lid and fill it 1/3 with water. I hit the fish over the head just behind the eyes with a small decorative bat or a piece of 1" dowel or copper pipe. When you hit them correctly all they do is quiver.
I then hold the fish over the bucket with it's belly upward (on it's back) and the head facing away from me. Use a thin bladed knife and insert the tip about 1/2 to 3/4 inch behind the place where the gills join. You will see a inverted "v" at that joining point. The sharp edge of the knife should be cutting toward forward or toward that gill joint. Simply push the blade into the fish about 1.5 inches and cut a little forward. You will know when you do it correctly as the fish will start to bleed freely. Put the fish into the bucket with the lid on and let it bleed out.
You can cut the gills but I have seen more than one person cut themselves doing this. Ask Hetfieldinn if you need confirmation.   
We leave the fish in the pail 10 to 15 minutes and then put them on ice.
Hope this helps.
BTW: narrow fish like panfish, perch and crappies can have their gills carefully cut and they too will bleed clean.

The admin may want to make this a stichy as I have received several PM's regarding same.


----------



## acklac7

What does bleeding accomplish? Less mess? better taste?

And why were on this topic of filleting Eye's....How do you get the cheek meat off easily?


----------



## Shortdrift

acklac7 said:


> What does bleeding accomplish? Less mess? better taste?
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> All of the above.
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> And why were on this topic of filleting Eye's....How do you get the cheek meat off easily?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Use an electric knife and start at the back of the cheek. Hard to describe. Just give it a try and you will learn quick enough.


----------



## Net

Very useful info. Thanks.

Next week on OGF: Bat decorating made easy 


> I hit the fish over the head just behind the eyes with a small decorative bat


----------



## Lewzer

Thanks for the laugh Net. I needed one today.

I always bleed my walleyes too. No coagulated blood on the fillet when cleaning that sometimes cannot be scratched off.
I can't say whether it makes a fillet taste better as I deep fry everything.


----------



## EE

I cleaned 4 walleye today that were bled when caught; don't know how whether the meat will taste better, but it was the easiest "cleaning" I've ever done with fish. no blood = no mess.


----------



## ezbite

EE said:


> I cleaned 4 walleye today that were bled when caught; don't know how whether the meat will taste better, but it was the easiest "cleaning" I've ever done with fish. no blood = no mess.


shortdrift gave me a first hand lesson on bleeding eyes. less of a mess on the board and YES they DO taste better. the flesh seemed firmer and whiter. 

hey shortdrift did i say im a believer?


----------



## bttmline

Tried it last night on some saugeyes, Can't believe how white the filets were.
Tim


----------



## Chippewa

I also bleed out my crappie right before I come in from fishing (keeping them alive on a stringer all day) and it makes it so much nicer to clean them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

